# Toi and Marley Bird this AM :)



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

Toi sitting on his swing, not paying attention









Toi, after Marley joined him 









then he realized I was taking pcitures and all of a sudden he started puffing and preening for the camera lol 


















then he left the swing in faver of my head...please exuse my hair, I hadnt showered yet lol 









the look on Marleys face from the swing while she watched Toi play with my hair









"kewllll....haiirr!"









"CAMERA!!!"









Marley bird prepping herself









before joining Toi on my head


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Love the pictures


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

What a couple of sweeties.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are so adorable,I enjoyed all of them.Those are two gorgeous cockatiels.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! Cute as the dickens! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They look very pretty. And lovable!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi your birds look beautiful  they look so cute together on the swing


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Someone likes getting his piccie taken!! I wonder who-oo!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

thnks  ya Toi is a bit of a ham lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

There so cute!


----------

